# Heres my answer to your OC problems. 1800/1900



## BOSE (Feb 23, 2006)

OK, very simple, i have tested this on 1900xt and xtx. It seems that every one has no idea what the proper voltage should be when overclocking.

Well, its 1.425V on the x1900 core (VGPU), and you dont change anything else.


Here is how you find out for 1800;

In ati tool, set fan speed to at least 60% - 70% at all times.

Open up ATI Tool> settings> Voltage control. Now leave it open on your descktop.
Open CCC, and run Automatic Over Drive. Once it starts running, go back to ati tool, and click on "read" so it reads voltage of your ATI card. Its that simple.

As i said beffore, i have tested it on a 1900xt and 1900xtx, i have as well used 3dmark 05 and 06 to test for stability. 
Just so you know, ATI Tool overides ATI2evxx.exe voltage settings no matter what unless you reboot.

Heres a screen shot


----------



## BOSE (Feb 23, 2006)

One more thing that i should add as well. 

You dont need CCC at all, its ussles, so remove it. But, if you going to remove CCC, then you will need to reinstal Cat drivers again, other wise CCC settings will be permenant in your Cat drivers that you set in CCC, and you lose good 500-800 points in 3dmark05 and other 3dmarks. As well as, image quality will be effected in games. Instead, change game quality settings with in the game it self.

And you can delete ati2vexx.exe file as well that ATI Tool asks you to disable every time you start your pc.


Heres another screen shot.


----------



## Bull Dog (Mar 5, 2006)

1.425v huh? Thanks. Guess I'll pop up to 1.4v and see if I can hit 750 

Only 9842 3Dmark05 marks with a X1900XT(X) @ 700/800?  I got over 11,500 with mine at 700/800 (or maybe it was 650/755....I can't remember).   Oh wait never mind I see your running a Pentium D.....that explains it, CPU limitations.


----------

